# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Mã nguồn mở >  Tìm tài liệu về lập trình phpbb

## phuongnam

:a: Khổ cho em quá!

Bữa trước cô giáo có dạy về lập trình php.Về nhà demo lại cũng khoảng được 60% .Còn lại không hiểu nhiều.
Nay mình đang cần tài liệu để lập trình 1 forum phpbb trên localhost(vì mình không nối mạng) 
Ai giúp mình với,mình cảm ơn nhìu.
:wub: ái chà lần đầu đăng kí tham gia diễn đàn không bít admin cho rằng mình nhìu chuyện không? À quên vui lòng gửi qua mail cũng được bạn nhé :[email protected]
#-o

----------


## dangnguyencctv

*Mình cũng đang làm 1 Forum phpbb*

Hiện tại mình đang làm một forum phpbb 3 trên http://anhlnhalobuy.99k.org. Tài liệu học và làm nó mình sẽ chia sẽ ngay trên đó. Nếu bạn có thể hãy lên forum của mình, mình cũng mong có người cùng làm. Làm một mình khó quá.

----------


## kevinvu1987

cho minh xin tai liẹu về pascal dang chuẩn bị di thi cang qua muon down ve nghien cuu

----------

